# Here ya go, Drac...



## CoryKS (Oct 17, 2007)

Just in time for Halloween, it's The Top 70 Vampire Movies of All Time, according to somebody.  Some of these could have been left off, but I may have to find a copy of Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter (24), if only for the Mexican wrestling.  :rofl:


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 17, 2007)

I was personally happy to see that Nosferatu was number 1!​


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 17, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> I was personally happy to see that Nosferatu was number 1!​


 
Me too.  Dracula has style, but Orlok is the creepiest mofo ever.


----------



## Drac (Oct 17, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> I was personally happy to see that Nosferatu was number 1!​


 
I'm sure matt m will be happy too, he a big fan of Nosferatu..



CoryKS said:


> Me too. Dracula has style, but Orlok is the creepiest mofo ever.


 
Yes I agree 100%


----------



## tellner (Oct 17, 2007)

Nosferatu. Check.
Shadow of the Vampire. Check.
Bram Stoker's Dracula. Check.

I don't understand how some of the other turkeys got there, but oh well. And where's "Scream Blacula! Scream!"?


----------



## Drac (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd like to know WHO had final say so on this this..A lot of great vampre films are too far down on the list..I didn't see "Curse of the Undead".. An old black and white movie set in wild west where the deadlist gunman around turns out to be a vampire..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 17, 2007)

Great thread.  

Love Nosferatu but the best one ever........ well that would have to be Bram Stokers Dracula!  After that Lost Boy's and Salem's Lot are right at the top for me.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm going to put on my wizard's hat and predict that the forthcoming I Am Legend with Will Smith will far surpass Fright Night Part 2.  Why the makers of Omega Man thought some pasty not-zombies would be scarier than vampires, I will never know.


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 17, 2007)

Andy Warhols' Dracula should be seen.

You can probalby find JC - Vampire Hunter at superstrangevideo.com


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 17, 2007)

I was happy to see "Cronos" at #10. That had to be one of the most unique takes on the vampire genre.
It was also cool to see "Shadow of the Vampire" at #14, although I would have put it in the top 10.

I'm looking forward to seeing if "30 days of night" is any good.


----------



## tellner (Oct 17, 2007)

Bit of trivia. If you look at the credits in BS'sD you'll see that it was written by Fred Saberhagen. Read "The Dracula Tape" and "The Holmes Dracula File" for more of the story from Count Vlad Tepes' point of view. He drives a Peterbilt truck through the holes on Stoker's plot


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 20, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> Andy Warhols' Dracula should be seen.


 
By who?  "Blargh" :barf:


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 20, 2007)

Lord of the Dead said:


> By who? "Blargh" :barf:


 
To be fair, it was better than Andy Warhol's Frankenstein.  :barf:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 20, 2007)

Haven't seen the list, but I'm afraid an honorable mention must go to the 1979 remake of Nosferatu with Klaus Kinski.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 21, 2007)

tellner said:


> Bit of trivia. If you look at the credits in BS'sD you'll see that it was written by Fred Saberhagen.


 
And if I can Gank the thread for a second, his orginal Sword Trilogy was great, I never could get into the Berzerker series.  

End thread gank.

Last night I saw a really bad vampire film staring Michael Chickles and Lucy Liu.  I dont know what it was called, but I hope it's not on the list.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 21, 2007)

I saw a pretty good old one last night.  I picked up a box of 50 horror movies at Best Buy.  One of them was "The Last Man on Earth".  It was an adaptation of "I Am Legend" that I didn't even know existed.  Best of all, it had Vincent Price!  They kept the vampires, and it stayed very true to the book.  Much better than The Omega Man, IMO.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 21, 2007)

Given that the Omega Man was one of my favourite movies fro my teenage years, I think I may have to have a look at this :tup:.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 21, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Given that the Omega Man was one of my favourite movies fro my teenage years, I think I may have to have a look at this :tup:.


 
Well, your mileage may vary.  I liked the Omega Man as an End of the World movie, but was disappointed with it as an "I Am Legend" adaptation.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 31, 2007)

For Drac as well!
http://news.yahoo.com/photo/071031/...ea57f5252a7;_ylt=AqGhbRkuqsiU6n4JrZ.4Ta7q188F


----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> . I liked the Omega Man as an End of the World movie...


 
I'm with you Cory...


----------

